# Don't you just love it when plants multiply, but forget to tell you?



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm pretty happy that my dwarf lilly, my very first live plant, decided to really grow like crazy lately, but I didn't think I needed 3 of them! Oh well, gave me an excuse for a much needed rescaping. 


Plants are: Dwarf lilly, dwarf sag, willow hygro, and christmas moss. Here's a quarter-sized D. sag:

There's a Willow hygro behind the big lilly, besides the ones on the right side of the tank, I'm waiting for it to grow and fill in

Probably should've been more careful and not detached the smaller lilly...hope it makes it


Not too bad though, even from the top


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll buy two from you!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks good kay!!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> I'll buy two from you!


hahaha, you should see the trouble they make when they decide to grow lilly pads...Even just one small plant nearly completely covered the top of my tank!


----------



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow what an amazing plant....that gravel of yours must be Not disturbed AT ALL during water changes....
Mind if I ask....what is that brown plant you have? I have one exactly like it but idk if it's an "undulata" or something....


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Kehy said:


> hahaha, you should see the trouble they make when they decide to grow lilly pads...Even just one small plant nearly completely covered the top of my tank!


I know, I have two in a ten gallon and three in my gf's 29


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Skeeter91 said:


> Wow what an amazing plant....that gravel of yours must be Not disturbed AT ALL during water changes....
> Mind if I ask....what is that brown plant you have? I have one exactly like it but idk if it's an "undulata" or something....


That's the dawrf Lilly. It goes through a number of colors depending on light and nutrients. For example, when it *** under lower light it was much more reddish, it became more of a greenish-purple when I added ferts and better lighting. It's my baby of a plant, lol

As for the water changes though I only lightly mess with the gravel, there's only so much that airline tubing can do, hahaha. I do mess it up when I add root tabs too, everything loves the root tabs


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I like lily bulbs now, I think i'll buy some. I just don't want the pads to cover the surface. My banana plant did for awhile then quit. The leaves that touched the surface dead but the ones under water have stayed alive.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

GypsyV said:


> I like lily bulbs now, I think i'll buy some. I just don't want the pads to cover the surface. My banana plant did for awhile then quit. The leaves that touched the surface dead but the ones under water have stayed alive.


If you see the leaves starting to head for the surface, you can cut them off before they open up. Just clip them as far down as you can. Apparently, if you do that enough they give up on lilly pads. I noticed that after I let mine send up as many lilly pads as it wanted, for a few months it went into a dormant stage and did nothing for awhile, then it came back and grew another plant off the same bulb. That took a couple of months, but was definitively worth it!


----------

